# "THE RELIC"



## UNSHIFTED (Oct 30, 2016)

To view this case mod, go here.



 

 

 

*Specs:*
Dell Precision T5500 CaseIntel X38 Extreme Motherboard1TB Seagate Hard DriveIntel Q6600 2.4Ghz *Overclocked to 3.2Ghz (stable)Coolermaster CPU heatsink and FanPrototype 800 Watt power supply

*Mods:*
Case PaintLighting

This is my second build of the T Series Dell Precision. Also I titled this "The Relic" because its an old machine that I was just trting to put life back into. This one is from the T5500 line but I replaced the stock motherboard with an Intel X38 Extreme Motherboard and went with the Intel Q6600 2.4Ghz Processor (mainly because it was the fastest LGA775 socket I have at the moment). I swapped out the mohrrboard because of issues I was encountering with the motherboard and processor. Anyways I dissambled and sprayed the entire case on this one because I wanted to match the colors of the X38 motherboard. So white, light blue and black was the theme. I also went with an EVGA GTX 670 FTW (just because it had the "FTW" letters in light blue). I added a 7" 12v white led strip to the inner front panel just to give it a glow. This is my second build but I am starting on a new one now I hope everyone will like. I have never seen what Iam doing to it done to a desktop yet and it will take a couple months to complete mainly because I have to make the parts I need to finish the build. Anyways keep an eye out and share your thoughts. Also this is the last post with crappy pics. Omce I finishe with my next build the picture quality will be on par with you pros!


----------



## zo0lykas (Oct 31, 2016)

lol so you create two post, with old and new pc case? a bit strange, remove old one, and upload here picture with note what have you done  

if you do it, i change my rate point


----------



## UNSHIFTED (Oct 31, 2016)

zo0lykas said:


> lol so you create two post, with old and new pc case? a bit strange, remove old one, and upload here picture with note what have you done
> 
> if you do it, i change my rate point



Lol! Iam not sure what you mean. Both systems are just old computers I was trying to show that they can actually be modded anyway a person wants. They are good cases to mod in my opinion just like the Apple G5 Aluminum cases. They still look great in 2016  and even better for those who mod them into a beast of a machine. I did those two systems early this month and money was tight then but I can go all out on my next build. I wasnt trying to compete with anyone on here yet I was just putting the ideal of doing something with old cases like a few have already done.


----------



## chvostoskok (Nov 29, 2016)

UNSHIFTED said:


> Lol! Iam not sure what you mean. Both systems are just old computers I was trying to show that they can actually be modded anyway a person wants. They are good cases to mod in my opinion just like the Apple G5 Aluminum cases. They still look great in 2016  and even better for those who mod them into a beast of a machine. I did those two systems early this month and money was tight then but I can go all out on my next build. I wasnt trying to compete with anyone on here yet I was just putting the ideal of doing something with old cases like a few have already done.


----------



## chvostoskok (Nov 29, 2016)

Hi UNSHIFTED, zo0lykas is one of the most depressive fellas   in this forum.  He gave you "worthless" rating - and even promissed what is impossible to do: change the rating. Note, that he has a "Null" in his name


----------



## S73fan (Apr 15, 2017)

I voted 8/10 because:

Sorry for my bad english..the case loock very good  Especially that mod Dell workstation.


----------



## zo0lykas (Apr 17, 2017)

Maybe iam special and can press "withdraw" lol
And i dont see any reason give high rate in this setup. 





chvostoskok said:


> Hi UNSHIFTED, zo0lykas is one of the most depressive fellas   in this forum.  He gave you "worthless" rating - and even promissed what is impossible to do: change the rating. Note, that he has a "Null" in his name


----------



## Jetster (Apr 17, 2017)

chvostoskok said:


> Hi UNSHIFTED, zo0lykas is one of the most depressive fellas   in this forum.  He gave you "worthless" rating - and even promissed what is impossible to do: change the rating. Note, that he has a "Null" in his name




You can change your rating. Just remove it and do it again "withdraw vote"


----------

